# Important Announcement from Dish. (622 Availability)



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The new channels and receivers that are being released on 2/1 cannot be done until after 3:00am MST due to the system upgrades that will be running to get the new channels and hardware in place.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Need Assistance* 
_Jason:_

"_There are multiple comments regarding customers calling in at midnight tonight in order to add the new HD programming as well as to try and order the new equipment being released on 02/01. If you could, can you please spread the word that these items will not be available until after ~3:00am as thats when our systems go through an update process called "DownCable". The new packages and hardware will not be in the system until this update happens.

We are trying to get the word out in order to keep the level of upset down if people call in before then.

Thanks for doing what you can."_


----------

